# Peut-on modifier soi-même lapparence du système ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2004)

Peut-on modifier lapparence du système comme le font les thèmes tout faits, mais sans les utiliser (par exemple supprimer les rayures, choisir ses couleurs, les icônes des barres doutils, les formes des boutons et ascenseurs, etc.) ? 
Peut-on créer son « thème » avec les outils Developper dApple par exemple ? 
Y-a-t-il des tutoriels qui indiquent la marche à suivre ?


----------



## mtra (14 Janvier 2004)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on modifier lapparence du système comme le font les thèmes tout faits, mais sans les utiliser (par exemple supprimer les rayures, choisir ses couleurs, les icônes des barres doutils, les formes des boutons et ascenseurs, etc.) ?
> Peut-on créer son « thème » avec les outils Developper dApple par exemple ?
> Y-a-t-il des tutoriels qui indiquent la marche à suivre ?



oui on peut..
il y a deux facons d'alterer l'apparence d'osx :
- hacker les fichiers systemes (ancienne facons et tres dangeureuse)
- utliser shapeshifter avec ses guikit (option couteuse)

au niveau des editeur tu as theme park dispo sur version tracker. par contre il n'y a rien dans les devtool d'apple.
pour les icone tu peux le faire sans danger avec candybar.
Il n'y a pas vraiment de tutoriel mais des forum vraiments actifs, par exemple  forum gui macNN del a tu aura bcp de lien et des fois des turoriaux pour faire tel ou tel bouton ou effet graphique.
bon courage parcque ca demande bcp d'investissement..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour les informations ; je vais essayer ThemePark qui parait très bien.


----------

